# Woodbury Wildlife area



## cedarswamp

I'm planning a Bow hunt for my son and I this November during the Rut 7th.-15th. We are planning to hunt near Warsaw in the woodbury wildlife area. Can anyone help us out maybe give some pointers what the terain is like, where to consentrate our stands and what to look for. Is this area hunted hard during this time with bow? We both have Timbertall climbing stands and arn't afraid to sit all day. But ohio is new to us, and has been kind of a dream of ours to hunt for about 5 years . We are finally going to come down from NY, and hunt where the big deer are, I hope. So anyone who can offer some guidence, it will be appreciated.


----------



## powerstrokin73

I Have Rabbit Hunted Down There For Years Lots Of Nice Woods And Fields Dnr Keeps The Bottom Planted Well Also. Have Always Wanted To Deer Hunt It More, Found A Bottom Last Year That It Looked Like The Buck Lived There He Had It All Tore Up Rubs And Scrapes Everywhere. I Know A Few Areas That Look Good Fairly Well, Pm Me And I'll Point Em Out On A Map. There Are Also Lots Of Nice Ponds That Have A Fair Amount Of Fish. ~powerstrokin~


----------



## Angler ss

If you go to wildohio.com you can get a map of woodbury I live three hours from woodbury made the trip last year two times during the gun season.My friend killed a doe opening day. I passed on a small doe it was the only deer I saw in two days. I will tell you I saw alot of rubs and dropings we hunted off of TR-294 their is a parking spot next to a grave yard my friend sat just down from the parking place I walked back a trail and climbed a ridge to get a better view. When I got to the top of the ridge I found deer beds and dropings all over . My guess is I spoked deer on the way up the ridge. If you have any other questions send me a pm.


----------



## iceberg

that place will be CRAZY the month of nov. thru gun.ive allways done well early in the season.might also look into AEP-WAYNE NATIONAL FOREST-GO TO OHIOSPORTSMAN .COM we have a deer camp on the wayne the whole 1st wk of nov.plenty of room thousands of acres to hunt.PM ME IF U WANT MORE INFO ALL ARE WELCOME


----------

